
Spotify Handing Out Google Home Mini to Premium Members: Here’s How to Get Yours - gredelin
https://swedesinthestates.com/spotify-is-handing-out-google-home-mini-to-premium-members-heres-how-to-get-yours/
======
html5web
It says the following after buying the premium plan: "Thank you for
registering for your Google Home Mini Due to high demand, it may take a few
days for your Google Home Mini to become available. We’ll email you when it’s
ready."

